# Erforderliche Reaktionszeiten



## spsträumerle (12 Mai 2017)

Hallo Elektrowelt,

bzgl Dokumentation zur Sicherheit einer Maschine 
habe eine Frage zu der "*Erforderlichen Reaktionszeit zur Erreichung des sicheren Zustandes*"

Ich weiß nicht wie ich die ermitteln soll.

Beispiel
Ein Antrieb mit Keilriehmen ist mit Schutzzaun und Schutztür mit Sicherheitsschalter (ohne Zuhaltung) ausgestattet Entfernung Schutztür bis zur Gefahrenstelle ca. 800mm.
Bei öffnen der Tür wird im Sicherheitsprogramm der Sich.schalter ausgewertet und der sichere Halt an den Umrichter rausgegeben. Beim Antrieb fällt sofort die Freigabe weg und die Bremse föällt ein.


Wie würdet Ihr die Reaktionszeit ermitteln? 
Gruß spsträumerle


----------



## Maagic7 (12 Mai 2017)

Ermittle die Zeit wie lange die Maschine max. baucht um einen sicherne Zustand zu erreichen.

Dann nimm die Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit (dafür gibt es Tabellen; Hand und Fuß werden z.B. mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten angenommen)
Dafür gibt es Tabellen. Ist auch immer mit der kompletten Berechnungsvorschrift in Handbüchern von Sicherheitslichtschranken zu finden.

Aus der Stillsetzzeit und der Annäherungsgeschw. berechnet man dan den minimalen Abstand!
Achtung: in der Berechnungsnorm steht dann immer noch eine Offsetzeit. D.h. diese muss noch mit einbezogen werden. Bzw. um die der Zeit entsprechende
Strecke muss der Abstand größer sein.


----------



## spsträumerle (12 Mai 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Anders als bei einer Sicherheitslichtschranke muß ich bei einer Schutztür diese erst öffnen bevor ich zum Gefahrenpunkt gelange. wie/wo wird das berücksichtigt?


----------



## holgermaik (12 Mai 2017)

> Anders als bei einer Sicherheitslichtschranke muß ich bei einer  Schutztür diese erst öffnen bevor ich zum Gefahrenpunkt gelange. wie/wo  wird das berücksichtigt?


Das kannst du nur selber berücksichtigen indem du eine Stoppuhr nimmst und die Zeit zum öffnen misst. 

Holger


----------



## stevenn (12 Mai 2017)

in der 13855 oder 13857 findest du die Formel, bin grad zu faul zu gucken in welcher es steht. mach bspw. die Messung 5x für den extremsten Fall, dann weißt du wielange es dauert. Da solltest du dir eigentlich schon vorher bei der Risikobeurteilung Gedanken gemacht haben, bei dem Prozessschritt, wenn du dir Gedanken machst, ob eine Zuhaltung oder Überwachung verwendet werden muss.


----------



## holgermaik (12 Mai 2017)

Ich denke du sparst da an der falschen Stelle.
Wenn du die Zeit ermittelt hast (Aufgrundlage der Annäherung) transferierst du die Sicherheitsfunktion in die Bremse was zu erhöhtem Verschleiß (da die Bremskraft ja besonders hoch sein muss) führen wird. Jetzt kommt es auf deinen PL an ob du den sicheren Zustand nach einer Zeit x nur regelmäßig überprüfen musst oder eventuell sogar überwachen. 
Bei *nur *einer Überprüfung gehört der Intervall sowie die maximale Zeit bis zum Erreichen des sicheren Zustands auf jeden Fall in die Dokumentation.

Wenn man alles betrachtet (Prüfung, Instandhaltung,..) kommst du mit einer Zuhaltung bis zum Stillstand bestimmt kostengünstiger und wesentlich Materialschonender.
Holger

Nachtrag:
Tipp: Wenn du nur eine Tür nimmst achte bei der Konstruktion darauf, dass sie gegen die Laufrichtung aufgeht. Das bringt Zeit und Abstand ( da man ja einen Schritt zurück machen muss und die Tür nicht aus dem Sprint aufschlagen kann.)


----------



## Tommi (13 Mai 2017)

> Nachtrag:
> Tipp: Wenn du nur eine Tür nimmst achte bei der Konstruktion darauf, dass sie gegen die Laufrichtung aufgeht. Das bringt Zeit und Abstand ( da man ja einen Schritt zurück machen muss und die Tür nicht aus dem Sprint:grin: aufschlagen kann.)



wir setzen da immer eine Sekunde als Zeit an, bis ein Mensch die Tür
durchquert hat, da stehen alle Robbys still (in unseren Anlagen)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (13 Mai 2017)

Hallo,
einfache eine Zeit annehmen entspricht nicht dem Stand der Technik, es sei denn eine Typ C Norm gibt dazu eine Vorgabe, das findet man z.B. teilweise bei Verpackungsmaschinen.
Die Vorgehensweise nach Stand der Technik wird in der Typ B Norm DIN EN ISO 13855 Abschnitt 9 erklärt.
Auch hier gilt die Formel S=K*T+C, K wird hier auch mit 1600mm/s angesetzte, wobei C hier einen Wert annehmen kann der auch zu einer Verringerung der Zeit T führen kann, da man eine gewiesene Zeit zum Öffnen der verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung benötigt bis dann ein Spalt zum Eingreifen entsteht. Zur Bewertung wie weit man dabei in den Schutzbereich greifen kann ist die DIN EN ISO 13857 Tabelle 4 anzuwenden. Aber man muss auch berücksichtigen wo das Abschaltsignal des Schutzschalters erfolgt, es gibt schlecht angebrachte Verriegelungseinrichtungen die schon ein Öffnen ermöglichen in die man eingreifen kann ohne das ein Abschaltsignal erfolgt.
Wichtig ist das es hier nicht nur um den Ganzkörperzugang geht, sondern schon um das Eindringen von Körperteilen in den Gefahrenbereich.
Beispiel: ein Roboter fährt in einem sehr geringen Abstand an der verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung vorbei, wenn man jetzt die Schutztür öffnet und durch den entstehenden Spalt greift kann er Gefährdet werden, da die Roboteranwendungen immer Kompakter werden ist das ein großes Thema.
Mir ist nur eine C-Norm bekannt die dazu eine Vorgabe macht und da steht 0,1 Sekunden die man bei dem Faktor T abziehen kann, wie schon geschrieben es geht um ein Eingreifen durch einen Sicht öffnenden Spalt an der Schutztür.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> wir setzen da immer eine Sekunde als Zeit an, bis ein Mensch die Tür durchquert hat





Safety schrieb:


> Mir ist nur eine C-Norm bekannt die dazu eine Vorgabe macht und da steht 0,1 Sekunden die man bei dem Faktor T abziehen kann, wie schon geschrieben es geht um ein Eingreifen durch einen Sicht öffnenden Spalt an der Schutztür.



So und jetzt haben wir zwar 2 Zahlen und sind auch nicht schlauer 

Ich rechne erstmal pauschal mit den 1,6m/s plus 0,7s für das Öffnen.
Wenn es knapp wird, dann nutze ich auch den Trick von holgermaik mit dem Öffnen gegen die Laufrichtung.
Es schadet nicht das Ganze an der fertigen Anlage zu Überprüfen. Ist ja heute kein Problem mit dem Smartphone kurz ein Video zu machen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (13 Mai 2017)

Hallo,
wenn man davon ausgeht das ein Mensch mit 1,6 m/s greift kann es auch eine verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit dieser Geschwindigkeit öffnen und dann kommt es darauf an, wann die Verriegelungseinrichtung ein Stoppsignal erzeugt das ist abhängig von der Position und der Verzögerungszeit des Schalters dann entsteht ja ein spalt an der Schutztür und man kann analog zum Öffnen stück für stück in den Schutzbereich greifen, hier geht man auch wieder von 1,6 m/s aus. Das gilt zumindest für den Armbereich bis zur Schulter. Also gilt der Verzögerungsfaktor nur bis der Spalt groß genug ist um ein Körperteil in den Spalt zubringen und da sind die Abstände nach DIN EN ISO 13857 Tabelle 4 Schlitz anzuwenden. Also ergibt sich für mich nur eine sehr geringe Verzögerungszeit die man abziehen kann, bis überhaupt ein spalt entsteht, und das dann auch nur bei überlappenden Schutztüren die nicht gleich einen Spalt freigeben, das ist z.B. oft bei Schwenktüren so, aber bei Schiebetür nicht. Und so ist der Ansatz von 0,1 Sekunden auch erklärbar und realistsich.
Es gibt aber auch C-Normen die da mit einem anderen Ansatz herangehen und bewerten das ein Analoges eingreifen zu öffnen unrealistisch erscheint und dann mit einer Sekunde vorgeben.
Aber die DIN EN ISO 10218-2 für Roboter eben nicht und da wird man eben oft zur Zuhaltung kommen.
Übrigens kann man das auch mit einem Nachlaufmessgerät alles ermitteln


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2017)

Natürlich muss die Art des Schutztürschalters betrachtet werden.
Scharnierschalter verwenden wir grundsätzlich nicht. Üblicherweise nehmen wir integrierte Systeme wie Pilz Psengate oder Schmersal AZM.
Zum Öffnen muß also ein Riegel bzw. eine Klinke betätigt werden und damit wird die Schutzeinrichtung ausgelöst.
Beim Auslösen des Schalters ist noch keine Bewegung der eigentlichen Tür erfolgt, daher die 0,7s.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> einfache eine Zeit annehmen entspricht nicht dem Stand der Technik, es sei denn eine Typ C Norm gibt dazu eine Vorgabe, das findet man z.B. teilweise bei Verpackungsmaschinen.
> Die Vorgehensweise nach Stand der Technik wird in der Typ B Norm DIN EN ISO 13855 Abschnitt 9 erklärt.
> Auch hier gilt die Formel S=K*T+C, K wird hier auch mit 1600mm/s angesetzte, wobei C hier einen Wert annehmen kann der auch zu einer Verringerung der Zeit T führen kann, da man eine gewiesene Zeit zum Öffnen der verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung benötigt bis dann ein Spalt zum Eingreifen entsteht. Zur Bewertung wie weit man dabei in den Schutzbereich greifen kann ist die DIN EN ISO 13857 Tabelle 4 anzuwenden. Aber man muss auch berücksichtigen wo das Abschaltsignal des Schutzschalters erfolgt, es gibt schlecht angebrachte Verriegelungseinrichtungen die schon ein Öffnen ermöglichen in die man eingreifen kann ohne das ein Abschaltsignal erfolgt.
> ...



Also:

1. ich schrieb "unsere Anlagen", die 1 sec. ist nicht allgemeingültig 
2. die Türen sind nach außen zu öffnen
3. Die Türen haben eine Funktionszuhaltung, welche erst freigibt, wenn die Robbys stehen 
4. Den Einsatz der einen Sekunde in die von Dir genannten Formel aus der 13855
       dient nur dazu, die Funktionszuhaltung zu rechtfertigen  :sad:
       Es ist eine individuelle Gefährdungsbeurteilung für unsere Anlagen


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2017)

ach ja, die eine Sekunde haben wir durch Zeitmessung festgelegt, leider nicht gefilmt
und damit können sie uns natürlich packen


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2017)

An alle,

ich merke gerade, daß es gefährlich sein kann, hier einfach einen Beitrag aus dem Bauch heraus zu
schreiben, weil Kollegen das vielleicht als Wahrheit interpretieren können.
Safety hilft durch seine normgerechten Beiträge letztendlich am Besten.

Was meint ihr dazu.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## holgermaik (14 Mai 2017)

Ich bin sicher der TE hat auf seine Frage: 





> habe eine Frage zu der "*Erforderlichen Reaktionszeit zur Erreichung des sicheren Zustandes*"


 jetzt eine Antwort mit der er arbeiten kann.


----------

